# Sold some fur.



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I know some of you are interested in this. Brought 5 yotes and 2 Reds in. Got $75 total on the round. One of the yotes brought nothing. He gave me $15 a piece for the 4 yotes. $10 for one fox and $5 for the one with a big exit hole.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow, I got zero for an ok coyote last week. The guy told me that he wasn't buying anymore, and he had 35 from last year that he couldn't get rid of. He also said $18 for a big top quality red fox. I have been pitching my coyotes, because nobady wants them. Must be the difference in location.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Where u from kelly hannon?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it sounds like you're getting screwed!!!

That's how the fur buyer makes his wage. it's called screw the fng. 
take a person with you that knows the ropes.

xdeano

tip:
If he runs his hand over the fur once and gives you a price, ok. if he runs his hands through the fur several times, bend over. A good buyer will know what the quality of the fur is immediately.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

When were these coyotes taken and where? If its recently I can see them being not worth much as their probably rubbed some. It doesnt show as much on the carcass, but sticks out like a sore thumb on the stretcher. The three we took last all look like crap on the carcass, on the stretcher those rubs will be MUCH more noticeable.

Look at it from the buyers standpoint. Is he really going to give you much for a coyote that when its all said and done is worth $10 when he has to invest the time and effort of skinning, fleshing, and stretching it. Probably not.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

My buyer says he wants to skin them, he won't pay anymore for skinned animals.
These have all been shot in east central Illinois. I know all the tricks to selling fur.
As far as coyotes I really don't care if I make anything off them, I am trying to control population, and I really enjoy chasing them. I know he ripped me off on the one I tried, but it also wasn't my best dog either. So far I haven't seen to many rubbed hides, I shot one with a short tail, but that was about the only flaw, except bullet holes. I have been very lucky there too. The one I sold was shot twice, so it wasn't that great.
I don't have many fox here, so I wouldn't shoot one anyway, but I would be alot more careful selling them.
I also haven't looked for a different buyer. It doesn't bother me, and I don't gett enough of them to justify driving anywhere to sell. If someone in the area wants them, let me know. I have 2 right now I just dumped in the ditch last night. I could go get them for you. You welcome to them.
If I get a bad one or one that doesn't look nice I leave it lay.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think appearance goes a long way when you sell your fur. Selling on the carcass you have all the blood, burs, and sticks and grass in the fur. Not to mention a hide on a frozen, cold carcass where rigor mortis has already set in. That buyer is going to be doing a lot of work. Now you take and bring in a put up fur that is washed, clean, etc. All the buyer has to do is buy the put up fur, store it, and resell it. There's no work involved.

Kelly the guy who is buying your fur ONLY in the round and wants to skin himself...is he a taxidermist or a guy who uses the fur for those type of reasons? I can't believe a straight up fur buyer would not buy prepped fur. That doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Prices up here this year are a bit disappointing as well. Got the cheque from the first sale earlier this week. Averaged $27.71 and after commissions, royalties, drumming charges, etc., netted $22.49 per yote.

Highest was $34 for three of them, $31 for seven others, with the rest fetching anywhere from $24 down to $20.

That's quite a contrast from last year when one bunch averaged $37.50 from one sale and $42 from the other. Highest single price was $58.

From what I hear, the prices aren't going to getting any better at the second sale.

Oh, well, I've always said I hunt 'em for the fun, not the money. Guess this proves it. 

Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

saskcoyote said:


> Prices up here this year are a bit disappointing as well. Got the cheque from the first sale earlier this week. Averaged $27.71 and after commissions, royalties, drumming charges, etc., netted $22.49 per yote.
> 
> Highest was $34 for three of them, $31 for seven others, with the rest fetching anywhere from $24 down to $20.
> 
> ...


$27 average and people wonder why the buyer doesnt want to spend much on late season rubbed coyotes.

Kelly, where you at that your dogs still look good?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Illinois, and yes they seem to be pretty good shape yet.

My buyer is just a buyer, he skins them on his machine and preps them himself. Then he resells them somewhere.

Just keep in mind, I know he is a crook, but I don't care. I'm not in it for money. The best hide around here at any buyer is only bringing $15


----------



## WIGreen (Jan 25, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Illinois, and yes they seem to be pretty good shape yet.
> 
> My buyer is just a buyer, he skins them on his machine and preps them himself. Then he resells them somewhere.
> 
> Just keep in mind, I know he is a crook, but I don't care. I'm not in it for money. The best hide around here at any buyer is only bringing $15


While I was looking around for a fur buyer on the internet because I wanted to learn just what I can do with the fur once I get the animal I came across a large buyer that buys raw fur in some of the towns around here. I'm located Northwest of Kelly and the buying company is based out of Illinois. Highest price they are paying for yote fur is $25 and averaged right about 15/16 dollars per animal.

Kelly about that offer for those two yotes in the ditch, I'll keep you in mind when I need some extra furs. I have a personal project in mind for them.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I just came thru your area over the weekend, I could have dropped them off. I was on highway 11, I turned on the road that goes to Darlington, but I easily could have went thru Shullsburg. I go back that way alot, I visit my kids in Platteville.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

The fur market is full of Sh$^y fur! I was talking to my fur buyer and he told me to unload any fur I need too or hold on too them till next year. The prices for fur will continue to fall and pretty rapidly


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We need some harsh weather over there in Asia/Russia to drive that market up again!


----------

